# Your CGC???



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't know if I can call him a zen master, 'cause there are still a couple of instances where he can act a wee bit nervous, but overall he is a pretty calm guy. The down-stay in obedience was never a problem. Dogs can pass by behind him or in front of him. He does look and sniff, but he remains in a down. So I guess Cal's got at least a few zen-genes


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Very interesting!

Mine struggles with the stay, ESPECIALLY the out of sight stay, although he's pretty relaxed. It's the enforced distance from me he objects to; he'll hold a down-stay at heel as long as I want.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

That's interesting! Huxley is super calm in a down stay...I mean like almost falling asleep even with distractions like other dogs, cars, balls, etc near him. He's not that calm in a sit stay but I think that's my fault with his training because I always did down as the STAY as in don't move until I come and touch your chin to release you. The sit is only ever as a WAIT as in be alert because I'm going to release you with my voice, maybe from several feet away.

We are working in a new training class to get ready for the CGC test (we have 4 more months until he's a year old though) and I'd love for him to be a therapy dog. Our struggle right now is the meet-and-greet. Hux gets REALLY excited to meet a new human and wiggles a bit too much. Last week he kept his bottom on the ground, but usually he breaks and flops on his back for a belly rub! Definitely need to work on THAT before the exam!! LOL


----------

